# Smoked the Tatuaje Gran Cojonu



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow but what can I say this was an amazing smoke, I lit this big-boy (61/2 X 60) up after breakfast today and was not sure what to expect as far as strength goes but it was not very strong at all but it was screaming with some nice woodsy, coffee and mocha flavors. I will highly recommend this to anyone who likes full flavored smokes without the kick you in the chest hit.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

That is several hours of enjoyment right there!!! I know you had a good morning! nice pics and great smoke


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Thanks for sharing Joe. That looks good:dribble:*


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great way to start the day Joe!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Yep, that's a superb smoke!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Is that the price laser etched into the foot of the cigar????


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

DBCcigar said:


> Is that the price laser etched into the foot of the cigar????


Ya I got it at corona when I was in florida and thats how they do it:huh:


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Haven't had on these in months. I know I've got a couple chillin in the humi, and you've inspired me to dig one out this weekend. More nice pics Jitzy!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

super good looking my friend...not you, the cigar!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice review jitz - Great cigar. Pete j. blends great cigars.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Big boy looks really good. Thanks for posting! I like the little guy in the back checking out the smoke...


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

big04deuce said:


> Big boy looks really good. Thanks for posting! I like the little guy in the back checking out the smoke...


I was wondering if anyone would notice that:roflmao:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like a great afternoon


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

tatuaje's have not disappointed me yet! nice review!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

jitzy said:


> I was wondering if anyone would notice that:roflmao:


We have a lot of pictures with my daughter doing that. They are interested and don't miss a thing...lol!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds tasty. Gonna have to get me some of those.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I've said it before. Jitzy you sure know whut the breakfast of champions is.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Still havent had this one. Looks enjoyable...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sounds yummy, thx for sharing


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

This stick rocks...I def like this one as well.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Sounds awesome. I wish more places around here carried the Tatuaje lines.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice looking smoke, sounds like something I would enjoy...will keep it in mind, thanks.


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

Great stick....right after breakfast....you're my hero.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

As long as you eat first,tried one on an empty stomach...damn!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice dude


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the review and pics, Joe.


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

One of my favorite Tatuaje, I smoke a couple day.


----------

